# Who holds the chew bone?



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

While your GSD is chewing, who holds the bone?


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

This may seem like a silly question and not too long ago I would have agreed! But Myrika has increasingly wanted ME to hold her bone whilst she chews it. Just wondering if she's an odd duck...and obviously I AM for holding it - LOL!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Not ONE other GSD does this?! I knew she was _SPECIAL!_


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody holds his bones all the time and Isa is still learning how to hold them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I answered 'other'. Dena & Keefer hold their own bones and always have. Cassidy wouldn't chew a bone unless one of us held it for her long enough to get it started. After that she'd chew it on her own, but if we got her a new bone she'd ignore it until we held it for her. We called it priming the bone.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! Myrika will be 2 in June, this behavior is new over the past couple of months at the most. Up until now, she's been chewing on her own. I just think the idea of me holding it popped into her head as a fun thing to do and since I held it (brilliant, I am) she wants me to do it all the time, lol. If I tell her no, or not now, she'll chew on her own. She wants me to be involved in all her activities - isn't that special?!



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWe called it priming the bone.


LOVE that! We use that term, too. We have to prime the Goldies sometimes to play, especially Willow as she is getting older...but once she gets going watch out, she's a tank! When Myrika came along, I think they decided they were going to take a back seat to playtime initiation. All we gotta do is prime them though, lol. Love it.


----------

